

Your startup is probably already beating the odds - nfm
http://streaming.nfm.id.au/beating-the-odds

======
leslyn
Ok, so I'm in the 0.05% - I think one of the biggest tricks is staying there
... plod & push, etc. My biggest frustration is impatience!! Daily reminder is
that a year ago, my site didn't even exist! You are right, we are beating the
odds. BTW... I followed on Twitter! We should help each other build those
numbers!!

------
nedwin
Love this. It's almost a list of things you should set as priorities for your
startup.

How do we get started on development? How do we get to launch? How do we get
blogged about? How do we get a paying customer?

